# brauche Festplatten Ratgeber 3,5 " vs 2,5 " welcher Unterschied ist da zu sehen?



## DBGTKING (22. April 2014)

Mein Freund hat zwar gemeint ich sollte mir kein 3,5 " Festplatte mehr kaufen da die zu Stromhungrig wäre.Doch wieviel Strom eine Western Digigal My Book 2 TB 2,5 " oder 3,5 " Festplatte wirklich verbraucht.

Ich habe mir für 79 Euro heute eine WD My Book externe Festplatte 2TB 3,5 " gekauft dürfte bald von amazon kommen,also das Produkt hier 

http://www.amazon.de/Book-externe-F...98190262&sr=8-1&keywords=western+my+book+2+tb

Und ich habe auch eine 2,5 " Externe My book Festplatte für 120 Euro gekauft.
Jetzt weis ich nicht um wieviel Strom man hier spricht.In Mehreren Forum sprach einer bei 2,5 " Festplatte so im Schnitt bei 2,5 - 4 Watt.Wieivel braucht dann das 3,5 " Festplatte? Und warscheinlich wird wenn man Gigabyte pro Euro im Stromverbrauch mit einbezieht anders oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. April 2014)

Der kleine stromunterschied ist zu vernachlässigen.

So ein unterschied wirst du bestimmt nicht merken auf der stromrechnung.

Dann tauscht du halt mal ne glühbirne gegen led birnen aus und schon passt das wieder.


----------



## roheed (22. April 2014)

ich sehe das ähnlich...der Stromverbrauch ist eigentlich beim vergleich 2,5" vs. 3,5" quasi zu vernachlässigen (wenn man nicht gerade von einem Laptop redet, der aber eigentlich keine 3,5" aufnehmen kann  ) eine 3,5" hdd wird maximal das 2-3 fache "mehr" verbrauchen. 

viel wichtiger finde ich :
1. eine 2,5" externe HDD braucht kein extra Netzteil! Beim Thema Mobilität unschlagbar!
2. eine 2,5" ist in aller Regel leiser als die 3,5" Versionen
3. eine 2,5" braucht allgemein weniger Strom (aber eigentlich vernachlässigbar wenn sie nicht gerade 24/7 laufen)
4. eine 2,5" Hdd ist in aller Regel langsamer als ihre 3,5" Kollegen


Ich habe in meinem großen PC auch 2,5" hdd verbaut aber aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich ihn leise haben wollte. Bei extern würde ich nie wieder auf 2,5" verzichten wollen! Hatte selber eine 3,5" hdd und fand das mit schleppen vom NT mehr als nervig! Wurde letztendlich ausgeschlachtet


*EDIT::: spaßeshalber mal ein Rechenbeispiel*

mal angenommen eine 3,5" hdd verbraucht 15 Watt und läuft 35h die Woche 
15 Watt *35h *ca 50 Wochen pro Jahr = 26 Kilowattstunden pro Jahr.
Eine KW kostet ca. 25 cent = 26 kw/h * 25 cent = 6,50€

Dividiere das durch 3 dann weißt was im Vergleich eine 2,5" pro Jahr Strom kostet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2014)

Was HDD's verbrauchen siehst du gut in den folgenden Links :
• Vergleich: Externe Festplatten (2,5 Zoll) im Test - CHIP
• Vergleich: Externe Festplatten (3,5 Zoll) im Test - CHIP
• Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 3,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP
• Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 2,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP


----------



## DBGTKING (23. April 2014)

ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe.Ich sehe schon ich habe es gerade ausgerechnet alleine nur wegen den Stromverbrauch eine kleinere Festplatte zu kaufen lohnt sich ja fast garnicht.Es sei denn in 10 Jahren vielleicht(wenn sie Überhaupt so lange durchhält) Und so rechtviel langsamer sind die kleinen Festplatten inzwischen nicht mehr,ja nicht viel langsamer.Es ist wie man sieht eigentlich fast egal was man da für Festplatte von meienr Wahl her kauft.Wenn die sich eh nur in einen Stockwerk sich bewegen ist ja noch nicht Mobil sondern wenn man es mit zu einem Freund nimmt braucht man Mobilität.Ich habe ja auch kleine Festplatten,ist also egal und wie es aussieht ist das Thema somit fertig,schneller als ich dachte,Cool.


----------



## DBGTKING (23. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Der kleine stromunterschied ist zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> So ein unterschied wirst du bestimmt nicht merken auf der stromrechnung.
> 
> Dann tauscht du halt mal ne glühbirne gegen led birnen aus und schon passt das wieder.


 

Ähm mein Vater hat schon fast überall es gegen Led ausgetauscht.Ich habe sogar in meinem Zimmer nur eine 1,5 Watt Led Glübrine,macht doch inzwischen ganz schön was her,auch wenn ich es im Vergleich zu einem anderem Zimmer sehr gut merke.Und die Festplatten habe ich ja nicht immer am laufen sind mal weg gesteckt vom Laptop.Kann da ja eh nur maximal 2 Festplatten gleichzeitig anstecken,weil der Laptop dummerweise kein Integriertes wireless intergriert hat um meine kapelose Maus ansprechen zu können.
Ich gebe zu wir haben noch eine Gefiretrue die ca 20 Jahre alt ist und somit ein Stromfresser ist.Oder der Rohren Bildschrim von meienr Mutter die sich einfach nicht an TFT´s dran gewöhnen möchte der braucht auch so 120 Watt.Es gibt also immer einspar Potenzial wollte ich mait sagen.
Aber es it ja zu Offtopig drum erwähne ich da lieber nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## Magogan (24. April 2014)

Also solange du keine Enterprise-Festplatten nimmst, wirst du den Stromverbrauch kaum bemerken. Die brauchen 10 Watt, bei Desktop-Festplatten kannst du also mit deutlich weniger rechnen. Der Stromverbrauch steht ggf. auch auf der Webseite des Herstellers. Aber wenn du den PC normal viel nutzt, ist der Stromverbrauch der Festplatten vernachlässigbar.


----------

